# Pirate. Its our theme



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

A treasure chest, or two, is a must.
You could easily do a ship facade.
Whiskey barrels.
Hangman's gallows.
Crates.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe a pirate graveyard with tombstones ? Let me know if I can help in any way, I've done a lot of pirate stuff 
Halloween Forum - bobzilla's Album: Pirates

Halloween Forum - bobzilla's Album: HAUNT 2009


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Make a shanty town (Tortuga, etc) like I made my Old West town last year. http://www.starkmadness.com/photos/albums/_parties/h09/normal_IMG_0187.JPG


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

LV Scott T said:


> Make a shanty town (Tortuga, etc) like I made my Old West town last year. http://www.starkmadness.com/photos/albums/_parties/h09/normal_IMG_0187.JPG


Wow that looks great!!!


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

LV Scott T said:


> Make a shanty town (Tortuga, etc) like I made my Old West town last year. http://www.starkmadness.com/photos/albums/_parties/h09/normal_IMG_0187.JPG


Cool. All it needs is a few cast iron water troughs just under the rails and it would be complete. (if it's still there or whenever someone makes it again.)


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

check out my albums for some ideas.ive done a pirate theme the past 3 years.also the pirate group is got a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Of course, if you're driving to Vegas any time this year, my old Pirate Ship Facade is for sale. The "skin" is gone, but if someone had tons and tons of cardboard...






















Yes, that's a 2-story house behind it.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks to all who responded. A pirate grave yard with low lying fog and blue flood lights is something I would really like to acomplish this year. Maybe sounds of a sea storm (any one know of any good sounds for that?) I would love to do a little town set up but it would most likely be made and painted from the cardboard. We are spending more of the money on skeletons and pirate costumes this year.

I would love whisky barrals and hanging mans gallows. It all sounds great. Even some cannons.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh and the other thing I want to do is add something to the roof. I was thinking pirate bluckys-maybe making a large ship facade to cover the front of the house then adding a wheel by the chiminy and have the pirates up on deck.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the great ideas. I hope to do a pirate theme one day ...


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

I had a lot of fun with Pirates last year. My husband and I built a cannon which we loaded with mini candybars and fired to the cheers of little kids.

We decorated with crates, lights, lanterns, chains, bones and flags. I had a treasure chest and barrel filled with candy and things to give away. It was pretty simple to set up.

I also had candy-filled paper mache bombs... but... a simpler styrofoam with cork and twine fuse could give the same look with less work.

I put a few random photos in my profile.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Paper-mache treat bombs...Nice idea! How many did you make?

How did you "fire" the candy from your cannon?


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

I only had time to make about 20 of the treat-bombs... but they turned out well.
Posted a "tutorial" here

Cannon functions like a potato gun.... because that's what it more-or-less was. Video shows a bike pump... but had we had an air compressor, it would have been more efficient.
Cannon Video (Long Load Time)


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Here are a few photos of pirate themed props I built for our Boo Bash a few years ago:

Neighborhood Scarecrow Contest entry:


















Pirate Captain. The ship's wheel was animated, turning left and right.









Treasure Chest and unfortunate soul that attempted to plunder it.









Bar area:









Hat's off to POTC, the ride and movie, but these guys have been in the cell longer and the dog still has the keys.









Misc. shot with cage:









Eric


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey there,

If you need help or ideas from a crazy band of local pirates... look us up. I'm the only nutjob in our group that does a home haunt, but most of the group love dressing up... as pirates... as zombies... as zombie pirates.

Pirates of Ill Repute Home Page

If you are interested, I could even see if any of the mates would be willing to show up at your haunt. Just let me know. 

Oh, and I can't wait to see pictures after the big day!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

piraticalstyle said:


> Hey there,
> 
> If you need help or ideas from a crazy band of local pirates... look us up. I'm the only nutjob in our group that does a home haunt, but most of the group love dressing up... as pirates... as zombies... as zombie pirates.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks a bunch man. I need alot of ideas and help. Your ideas are a ton of help at that. I'm going to look you guys up now. 

Also, thanks for posting those awesome pictures everyone. Love em all and they all have such great ideas.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

An update for Halloween night 2010

*Pirate Cave- *Will be made from Chicken Wire & Paper Mache. 
So far the plan is to make a cave and put it up by the garage. I'm not sure what color I should paint it. Maybe a treasure chest with an amber colored flood light on it giving it a glow. Maybe sounds of dripping water too.

*Ship Facade-*The house it's self is not very tall. With the 100+box's I'v been collecting through out last year a big ship facade would really add to the display. The only things I'm in dier need of is pirate flags, skeletons and ship add ons. The base of the ship would be wood, the skin being the cardboard. Painted brown with our theme logo on it. 

*Pirate Graveyard-*Same set up as last year with added blue flood lights and hopfully low lying fog.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

I have done a Haunted Pirate Ship theme at my house for the past two years. I build the bow of a ship off the front deck and have it manned by a skeleton crew....!

I also have a small shipwreck scene in my front yard as well as a pirate graveyard. The whole thing is lit up at night with a combination of colored floodlights and tiki torches. 

I plan on adding a gallows, some wooden coffins and a wooden treasure chest for next years' haunt. 

Here are a couple of pics of my set up......there are more pics in my album under my profile:


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

check out our pirate yard for some possible ideas...it's all in my pirates 2007 album, good luck and have fun!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the pirate theme it is the best one to do . Check out my albums for a few ideas if you want. Kids in my neighborhood know my house as the "pirate house" and cant wait to come by and see what we do next. I would rather be known as the pirate house then the crazy old lady with 25 cats or whatever LOL. I am telling you do a pirate them once and you will be hooked for life. Welcome matey ARRGH


----------

